# Blood Slaughterer



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well heres my Blood Slaughterer of khorne, iv been painting it on and off for a few months but finally managed to finish painting it to a point where im happy with it, i thought id post it here to see what people think c&c welcome


































(p.s when i get round to it ill be adding blood and mud to the model)


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

wow that thing looks pretty good +rep


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty good. I think a layer of wash would bring out a lot of that model.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

a layer of wash you say, its had quite a few layers of wash actually, it could be that the photos arent showing it up


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Maybe, or it could use some extra highlighting especially around the metal rivits, or selective washing (putting wash around certain areas to darken, around rivits etc).
The red looks really good though.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the areas around the rivits have been darkened and the rivits highlighted its gotta be the angles cause in person you can see them


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Did you use Red Ink on the red parts? Makes them look badass, though its best for fleshy parts but it should do well on plate as well. Its also pretty good for painting half-dried blood on metallic colours.

P.S.: oh and adding a layer of Badab Black helps getting rid of the shiny effect.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh well than it must be the picture than. Didn't mean to be over critical.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry if this sounds like im moaning but why is people assume i havent put any washes on it, theres about 4-5 layers of wash on the metals, a red wash on the red areas, some of the shinyness you can see is probably the direction of the light i used and if its about the trim is been ment to be quite shiny, iv done it in the colours of the skull takers, oh yer on the red iv also added vallejo matt varnish to give it a slight shine, as for the blood im planning on doing it the gw does it, and for the mud and stuff ill be using the forgeworld weathering pigments,



asianavatar said:


> Oh well than it must be the picture than. Didn't mean to be over critical.


dont worry, its just my poor photography skills, its makes it hard to see what iv done exactly, so im sorry if been abit over protective


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The wash probably does need to be darker, it isn't showing up the depth at the moment as there is little difference between high and low points in terms of shading, even using higher amounts of wash so that it 'pools' would go a long way to solving that.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the thing is i have actually done all of this with the washes, iv let it pool, areas that need shading have been, it just doenst seem to show up in the pics very well, it may also be the model as there is alot of metal areas more so then some models so it doesnt show up the shading as well as it should do, like i said it looks better in person


----------

